# Double Checking Serra Id



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Just want to make sure, it is listed as a black, but looks like it has a higher back than a common rhom. SO any help would be appreciated


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a rhomb to me. I'll even go out on a limb and say black diamond rhombeus because of the orange gill plate. I'ts still a guess though.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

looks like a very skinny rhom to me


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% rhom!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

99% sure it's a rhom.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

No no no no no you're all wrong......it's a SEXY RHOM.







I would've expected I Can Mate to pick up on that one, being that she's ummmm well you know...SEXY









That's a beautiful rhom, pick him up if the price is right. Love the orange on the gill plate.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> No no no no no you're all wrong......it's a SEXY RHOM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol your too kind


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sick Rhom !









and yes I can mate is the hottest Asian chick on this site


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

its a rhom.

on another note- some of you guys are shameless.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> its a rhom.
> 
> on another note- some of you guys are shameless.


edit: as to not derail


----------

